# Struggling with settling dwarf hamster



## Emiliejane (Jun 25, 2017)

advice needed!! I bought 2 boy dwarf hamsters the other day called ted and baker. I left them for 24 hours before handling them at all. Baker seems to be settling in fine, happy to be held ( when I can finally catch from running around lol ) and is very playful in his cage with the toys etc. Ted on the other hand has been okay to be held sometimes but seems to be struggling to settle in more, I bought them a little tunnel seesaw and he hasn't seemed to move from it ( he literally just sits in the middle of it ) also have 2 running balls for both of them and baker loves running around but ted on the other hand runs a little here and there but usually just sits in his ball and won't do anything. I've tried to give treats and add more chewys and toys to there cage and also speaking to him in a low tone voice to make him more comfortable but it doesn't seem to be working he also hasn't eaten much food. Any advice will be great! Thank you and sorry for this being quite long to read x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi, 2 points first.
1. You should leave them for at least 3 days before attempting to handle them
2. And 2, exercise balls are not advised. They are a very stressful experience for hamsters and more traumatising than enriching.
Other than that, this is natural. Some hamsters will become settled quickly and others will take longer. However if he continues to not eat take him to the vets. Also I know you asked this 4 years ago but my reply can be used for future reference.


----------

